
Alienware Android Cell Phone, First Pictures - brk
http://www.dialaphone.co.uk/blog/?p=1076
======
jdueck
No offense to the designers, but I'd be embarrassed to carry around something
like that. Hopefully they're listening to early feedback!

~~~
brk
I agree, it's definitely not a "business phone", but my guess is that it might
be a big hit with the high school LAN party crowd.

~~~
thaumaturgy
That's exactly what they're targeting here -- Alienware's existing (and not
altogether small) market, full of gamers, geek chic, and those that might wear
t-shirts advertising their hackitude.

Designers look at it and wince, but I can definitely see that phone being
successful in that crowd.

EDIT: Argh. I should've paid closer attention to the text. As others pointed
out, this thing's completely fictional. They're not targeting anything. Mea
culpa.

------
mixmax
If you're a pimple faced sweaty male teen these might be pretty cool.
Otherwise not.

Don't these people have any sense of style at all ?

------
isbeen
It's the friggin Dethklok Dethphone, wonder if it'll have all of those minute
eating menus.?.. brutal.

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dethphone&...](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Dethphone&defid=2817051)

------
TheTarquin
At the risk of sounding the killjoy, those aren't exactly pictures, so much as
an artist renditions notion of what an Alienware phone might look like. The
pictures are all labeled "Designed by Jas Seehra for Dial-a-Phone -
www.dialaphone.co.uk"

I'm thinking the real phone's probably going to look nothing like this and
will probably look more like a phone that people won't actually mind being
seen in public with.

~~~
paulgb
Not only is the picture totally a speculative mock-up (see the original image
here:
[http://image.alienware.com/Images/product_detail_page_images...](http://image.alienware.com/Images/product_detail_page_images/area-51_7500/gallery_creative_01_big.jpg)),
if you read carefully there is no indication that alienware is actually
building a phone at all. Really this is just some guy making up stuff about a
phone, in order to have the "exclusive" and get backlinks from people too
clueless to realize he's making it all up.

~~~
TheTarquin
Oh awesome. Hey, why report news when you can just invent it, right? It's
easier that way.

And on re-reading it, you're totally right. They're saying "Dell MIGHT make a
phone. And Dell owns Alienware. So here's the phone that Alienware's going to
make."

------
stillmotion
I think I could cut my hand on that one.

------
jraines
Hideous.

I want that monitor though.

